# Renting My Car to Uber Drivers



## July713 (May 24, 2018)

Hi, I have a car I barely use. How and where would I find an Uber or rideshare driver to rent to?

Thanks


----------



## bizly (Mar 23, 2018)

use turo 

not sure why you would want to ruin your car renting it out for rideshare


----------



## July713 (May 24, 2018)

bizly said:


> use turo
> 
> not sure why you would want to ruin your car renting it out for rideshare


Do you know how I can find a driver?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

July713 said:


> Do you know how I can find a driver?


Craigslist, maybe.


----------



## Grand Master B (Jun 5, 2017)

July713 said:


> Hi, I have a car I barely use. How and where would I find an Uber or rideshare driver to rent to?
> 
> Thanks


Don't worry about the how and where. If the price is right, they'll find you.


----------



## July713 (May 24, 2018)

O.k. Thanks. How do I get them to find me. I don't get out much


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

July713 said:


> Hi, I have a car I barely use. How and where would I find an Uber or rideshare driver to rent to?
> 
> Thanks


This is some kind of set-up.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

P. T. Barnum was right.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

You should just give them the car. It'll be cheaper that way.


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

Take it down to the nearest busy intersection and leave it abandoned and running. It will be in the same shape as if you rented it to an Uber driver when the cops bring it back.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

July713 said:


> Hi, I have a car I barely use. How and where would I find an Uber or rideshare driver to rent to?
> 
> Thanks


If you're serious about this then you need to research the liability and risks in your state for commercial leasing a vehicle. You need to read and understand your insurance underwriting rules. You want to know what you're doing before you do it.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

You will get back a smoking hulk that smells like vomit.

There is a new app that allows you to rent your car to normal people. 
That would be a better idea.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

What kind of car is it? Use Turo. You can rent out your car to anyone and you'll make money. Limiting it to Uber drivers will just shrink your market to nothing.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> P. T. Barnum was right.


 You took the words right out of my mouth .


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

July713 said:


> Hi, I have a car I barely use. How and where would I find an Uber or rideshare driver to rent to?


Renting your car out to Uber drivers in New York City...what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

JimKE said:


> Renting your car out to Uber drivers in New York City...what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Renting your car out to Uber drivers in New York City...what could possibly go wrong?


Oh, wait! NYC? Does it have TLC plates?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

First off if you rent your car to another to drive for Uber you will most likely not be covered in the event of an accident. Uber's insurance will only cover the owner driver and your insurance will most likely void your policy. It is not a good idea.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> First off if you rent your car to another to drive for Uber you will most likely not be covered in the event of an accident. Uber's insurance will only cover the owner driver and your insurance will most likely void your policy. It is not a good idea.


Uber's insurance company will cover the car if the driver is on the insurance policy. They don't have to own the vehicle.


----------



## Joey Bagofdonuts (May 13, 2015)

July713 said:


> Hi, I have a car I barely use. How and where would I find an Uber or rideshare driver to rent to?
> 
> Thanks


SMH (S = scratching) I mean, can't people just do things the right way instead of being snake oil salesman all the freeking time.
UBER and LYFT is easy - you buy or lease a car, all the info on that car is under your name - you go to work - Life is simple



Rakos said:


> View attachment 232026


 I can tell by the RIMS the driver was an asshole


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Uber's insurance company will cover the car if the driver is on the insurance policy. They don't have to own the vehicle.


You are correct, but she's looking to rent her car randomly to generate income. I don't think she wants to put some stranger on her insurance policy, I know I wouldn't want to risk it.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

bizly said:


> use turo
> 
> not sure why you would want to ruin your car renting it out for rideshare


Depending on the car, it actually doesn't math out horribly.
My friend rents out his van to another driver for 250 a week, he still owed a 3000 on the vehicle and has another car he uses for rideshare.
Another month of renting it out to him and it is paid off.
The van is only worth about 3k as is.



peteyvavs said:


> You are correct, but she's looking to rent her car randomly to generate income. I don't think she wants to put some stranger on her insurance policy, I know I wouldn't want to risk it.


I agree, i know how I drive, but im not sure how the other person's skill at driving


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> You are correct, but she's looking to rent her car randomly to generate income. I don't think she wants to put some stranger on her insurance policy, I know I wouldn't want to risk it.


Its been years but I bought a car from Hertz. It was one of the best deals Ive ever made>> The point is, It had been a rental and it wasn't ruined. What make you think renting out your car will ruin it


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

oldfart said:


> Its been years but I bought a car from Hertz. It was one of the best deals Ive ever made>> The point is, It had been a rental and it wasn't ruined. What make you think renting out your car will ruin it


Renting your car out for UBER will ruin it. Pax wreck cars. They just do.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Renting your car out for UBER will ruin it. Pax wreck cars. They just do.


I thought the objection was that Uber drivers wrecked cars

Passengers wrecking cars has not been my experience

In the California gold rush the guys that made the real money were not the prospectors. The guys that made the real money were the guys that sold supplies and tools to the prospectors. Think Levi Straus

I'm looking for a business to supply Uber drivers. Used car sales and leases come to mind.

I think the op has a great idea


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

oldfart said:


> I thought the objection was that Uber drivers wrecked cars
> 
> Passengers wrecking cars has not been my experience
> 
> ...


Perhaps. One has to ask why Enterprise, with all of their connections, resources, and connections ran for their lives, though.

The Uber deal would have been a better idea for the Enterprise rentals that aged out of their regular rental program instead of the newer vehicles, but they even considered that and decided they would lose too much.

You'd have to use a clunker that just squeaks by on the requirements, and be willing to do any and all maintenance required on that vehicle. How much do you think you could charge for that? I was charged $238/week for a 2016 Chevy Cruze in 2016, and the same amount for a 2017 in 2017. That included unlimited miles.

You'd also need commercial insurance, not only because you'd be renting the vehicle out, but because the people renting it would also be using it for commercial purposes.

Do you (or the OP) have deals with Jiffy Lube, Firestone, and Pep Boys? Do you have a staff of auto mechanics and body shop guys who can do it all? Enterprise did, and does, and still lost money hand over fist.

And that's before having to chase people down for money or the car itself. Another MAJOR problem and expense Enterprise had.

It sounds good unless you know what happened with the people who went before.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Perhaps. One has to ask why Enterprise, with all of their connections, resources, and connections ran for their lives, though.
> 
> The Uber deal would have been a better idea for the Enterprise rentals that aged out of their regular rental program instead of the newer vehicles, but they even considered that and decided they would lose too much.
> 
> ...


Suze I really feel for you, paying 28 dollars a week to drive for Uber means you had to work at least 65 hours or more a week to make any money for yourself.
I don't like rental car companies because they take advantage of the consumers by nickel and diming them on everything.



peteyvavs said:


> Suze I really feel for you, paying 238 dollars a week to drive for Uber means you had to work at least 65 hours or more a week to make any money for yourself.
> I don't like rental car companies because they take advantage of the consumers by nickel and diming them on everything.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> Suze I really feel for you, paying 28 dollars a week to drive for Uber means you had to work at least 65 hours or more a week to make any money for yourself.
> I don't like rental car companies because they take advantage of the consumers by nickel and diming them on everything.


Don't feel too bad. I managed to make out alright. Paid off a bunch of bills, took the family out for shows and dinners, bought a car, and went on a cruise to Bermuda. And managed to show a loss for my taxes...

I may have been an Uber driver, but I am not "a special kind of stupid".


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Don't feel too bad. I managed to make out alright. Paid off a bunch of bills, took the family out for shows and dinners, bought a car, and went on a cruise to Bermuda. And managed to show a loss for my taxes...
> 
> I may have been an Uber driver, but I am not "a special kind of stupid".


You are an exception, most Uber drivers drown indebt when they use the lease program because they don't put in the hours necessary to makeit work for them.
I now of 3 people who used Uber's lease program and all of them lost in the end.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> You are an exception, most Uber drivers drown indebt when they use the lease program because they don't put in the hours necessary to makeit work for them.
> I now of 3 people who used Uber's lease program and all of them lost in the end.


I didn't lease. I rented. Paid more, but no surprise screwings. I also got friendly with the Enterprise people I dealt with and made sure they didn't have to chase me down for anything. Occasionally brought them coffee and they'd cut me deals, make sure I was told when new cars were coming in and let me switch out for my pick, etc.

You'd be surprised how much gratitude and good will a Costco rotisserie chicken and some potato salad for a group of overworked people that can't take a real lunch break can generate.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> You are correct, but she's looking to rent her car randomly to generate income. I don't think she wants to put some stranger on her insurance policy, I know I wouldn't want to risk it.


If you want to rent out your car try Turo. They provide insurance to you and the renter. It's like "ridesharing" but you let the PAX drive the car.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Perhaps. One has to ask why Enterprise, with all of their connections, resources, and connections ran for their lives, though.
> 
> The Uber deal would have been a better idea for the Enterprise rentals that aged out of their regular rental program instead of the newer vehicles, but they even considered that and decided they would lose too much.
> 
> ...


You are absolutely right, I'm at the "it sounds good" stage of thinking about this thing.

But I have to do something, I'm nearly 72 years old and don't think I can drive forever. I see several different limo services, black car services and taxi companies working at the airport successfully. They have all overcome the various objections you have thrown up. There no reason why a new company couldn't carve out a little of the market for themselves.

I've operated two small businesses over the years. Slum landlord and then vacation rentals. In both cases the advice I got from everyone I spoke to, as I was doing my due diligence, was "don't do it. There are too many things that can go wrong and the customers will tear up the property." In both cases I weighed the pluses and minuses and went forward and I did ok. I started with a very small investment and reinvested all my cash flow. So if I adopted that strategy I could limit the downside to whatever that first car cost


----------

